# Stopping Shrimps and Fry ending up in the filter



## MooseOnDaLoose (2 Jan 2018)

Hello,

Does anyone have any advice on how I stop shrimp crawling into the inlet of my fluval 306?

It has a ball in it but the gap is big enough for the smaller shrimps to crawl into and up into the filter.  I've tried putting some foam in the bottom inlet but it gradually clogs and reduces flow (talking a few days).

Any better ideas?  Would something like either a foam prefilter inlet work?  or maybe on of those eheim pre filters?

Thanks and any DIY ideas welcome


----------



## Nelson (2 Jan 2018)

https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/in...4jv3irV3NXFGUgFKOH6mrPCRff1tPM3xoC-8oQAvD_BwE


----------



## MooseOnDaLoose (2 Jan 2018)

Arrghhh I don't buy from Aqua Essentials (bad experience five years ago) but found something similar on ebay so thank you very much Nelson   Looks like just the ticket


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Jan 2018)

or cover the inlet nozzle with some old stockings or cut an old fish catch net up and wrap around inlet nozzle. 

paul


----------



## Edvet (3 Jan 2018)

Cover with some filterfoam.


----------



## MooseOnDaLoose (3 Jan 2018)

Dolly Sprint 16v said:


> or cover the inlet nozzle with some old stockings or cut an old fish catch net up and wrap around inlet nozzle.
> 
> paul


I tried that but it ended up being sucked tight against the strainer and then ended up reducing flow quite a bit.

I've some filter foam coming tomorrow and then a metal cage thingy sometime this month.

Will see how they go.  For now I've used a clear yogurt pot with what was a filter bag for porous ceramics.  Ugly as sin but works for now 

Thanks all


----------



## zozo (3 Jan 2018)

MooseOnDaLoose said:


> Arrghhh I don't buy from Aqua Essentials (bad experience five years ago) but found something similar on ebay so thank you very much Nelson   Looks like just the ticket



Hinterfeld sells them too..


----------



## GHNelson (3 Jan 2018)

https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping/filtration/filter-guards/gush-filter-guard-s


----------



## mort (4 Jan 2018)

MooseOnDaLoose said:


> Arrghhh I don't buy from Aqua Essentials (bad experience five years ago) but found something similar on ebay so thank you very much Nelson   Looks like just the ticket



I got mine through the bay in a 2 pack from China. They work really well and I just swap them over every water change then clean the used one. It's less of a pain that way. They did take some slight modification though as the sizes weren't very precise. The rubber seal at the top was too big for the pipe that it should have fitted on so I had to cut it in half to give more room but after that it fits like a glove and has worked perfectly for the last few years.


----------

